# Cool golf combination!!!



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=66275

Saw this and immediately thought about a project I have been working on for a couple weeks.  The "stem" is not yet ready for prime time.  But coupled with that pen, it WOULD BE COOL, dontchathink???


----------



## phillywood (Aug 17, 2010)

Ed, is this what you made? Then how about a modified slimline that i 've seen with a long upper cap then you can put the golf ball at the end to keep the proportion in check.


----------



## tim self (Aug 17, 2010)

It looks good Ed.  Question though.  Where did  you get a head like that?  All I have have a shorter shaft neck and brass plate where your clock is.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 17, 2010)

I like it. What kind of pen do you have in it?


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ed,

I think that is a terrific idea. I was a professional golf club maker before I retired to pen turning. I can see a nice market for that. I've also seen bottle stoppers that had a golf ball afixed to the top.

Where did you find the wooden club head? Since steel/ti heads came along wood has all but vanished.

Carl


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 17, 2010)

tim self said:


> It looks good Ed. Question though. Where did you get a head like that? All I have have a shorter shaft neck and brass plate where your clock is.


 
Actually Tim the brass plate is on the sole of the club(bottom). Where Ed has the clock would be an insert made of some hard material.  Thats where the head makes contact with the ball,(if done correctly:wink. What I wondered was where he found a wooden head these days.

Carl


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 17, 2010)

Well done, Ed.  And *wood*, no less!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

tim self said:


> It looks good Ed.  Question though.  Where did  you get a head like that?  All I have have a shorter shaft neck and brass plate where your clock is.



http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=66339

A little direction!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 17, 2010)

Guys that *"wood"* be a heck of a lot simplier than going to pawn shops or goodwill stores looking for old clubs and then working to remove the handle like I've done before, And being able to  inserting a clock/picture or logo in the face of the club...nice


----------



## Tanner (Aug 17, 2010)

Now I know what I could have done with my old driver instead of chucking it in the woods after that last bad hit.  Yeah, true story...unfortunately.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 17, 2010)

Heck we have been doing recycled woods for years.----(pun intended)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Gary, 
GREAT you're experienced!!

What is the price point on those at shows???

Thanks!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 17, 2010)

They went over like a lead life jacket-----Roy and I both made a bunch of these almsot had to give them away to move them. I got down to $40.00 ----want to buy a couple????


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Gary!!  No, that's about the price point I anticipated.  All will work, without the clock it will be quite profitable.

Add the clock, add some bucks.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad you ain't in charge of the pricing around here-------:wink:


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

Materials cost will be under $15 to "replicate" your example.  $40 should make most people happy.

To each his own.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 17, 2010)

You can find someone who would turn a Closed end Baron and buy all the material for a $40.00 pen-----Heck I can get better money than that from a MIA/POW slim.
Plus there's a side of this you aint thinking about-----there is no good way to display them-----it just sucks up table space.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 17, 2010)

Ed, the mistake I made was using higher end pens for the desk set. I did finally sell all mine and never made any more. If using a Comfort, slimline  I think a $60 ticket, with clock or picture $75, I was using Jr. Gents in Rhodium and black ti and asking $150, finally sold my last one last spring..


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

Gary,

Doesn't look like you will be putting a big dent in my supply.

Good enough!!

Anybody got a golf course near them, with a PRO shop??  Anything in the PRO shop UNDER $75???

Put on your golf outfit and go talk with the manager!!
Hand-made----golf theme-----gift for dad???  

I think I can find a market!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for shedding a little more light, Roy!!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Aug 17, 2010)

Great idea and execution Ed and Gary.  I tried this version a few years ago and still have most of them.  Didn't sell worth a darn.  I think I had these listed at $15 at the lowest without a pen and still couldn't sell them.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 17, 2010)

Heck I sold a box full of the clubs here or traded them off for something. I know I was happy to get shed of them.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

So, I guess we will have to start with California, Arizona and Florida golfers.  And guys who are comfortable visiting your local country club.

When we did shows in Chicago, golf items did well as "gifts for dad".  Must be a regional thing.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 17, 2010)

jaywood1207 said:


> Great idea and execution Ed and Gary. I tried this version a few years ago and still have most of them. Didn't sell worth a darn. I think I had these listed at $15 at the lowest without a pen and still couldn't sell them.


 

Glad you posted that-------I got a box full of clocks I need to get rid of.


Hummmmmmmmm--------maybe I can trade them off


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Glad you posted that-------I got a box full of clocks I need to get rid of.



Holy Christmas Gary!!!!

Your "Watch pen project" just got a motherload!!!"

Congratulations!!!!

You CAN sell cast watch parts, can't you????


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 17, 2010)

Funny you should ask Ed----I have been trying to get two watch blanks for a member here.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 17, 2010)

jaywood1207 said:


> Great idea and execution Ed and Gary. I tried this version a few years ago and still have most of them. Didn't sell worth a darn. I think I had these listed at $15 at the lowest without a pen and still couldn't sell them.


 

Wow that photo brought back memories. I used to make something similar years ago except I use to scrollsaw a guy or gal swinging a club, had the golf ball with a clock drilled into it and a golf club with a pen. I cut the base to look like a sand trap or bunker. I try selling them for $45 and finally sold them out at $25. Lost money on them and have not made them for at least 6 or 7 years now. Looking into something abit different these days and someday will get it done. On my list of to do's.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 18, 2010)

Heck Ed this worked out real good for me----I got rid if the clock inserts and never even posted them for sale----now if I could just get rid of the last two golf club pens.


----------

